# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Αντώνιος Π [Antonios P - Antonio, Σολωνάκι ΙΙ]

## nautikos

> Αρχές της δεκαετίας 60 υπήρχε και το ΥΔΡΑ των Τυπάλδων και προς τα τέλη προστέθηκε (και πόσοι το θυμούνται?) το ανοικτό φέρυ ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ του καπτα Γιάννη Τρίπου το οποίο κράτησε 2-3 χρόνια στην γραμμή Σαρωνικού μέχρι Σπέτσες.


Εγω ξερω το *Σολωνακι ΙΙ* των _Κοντου-Γκουμα_, το οποιο ναυπηγηθηκε στο Περαμα μεσα δεκαετιας '60. Αυτο ειχε περασει απο το Σαρωνικο?

----------


## TOUKAS

TO SOLWNAKI, to thymamai egw. Malista, mia fora eihe kolisei sta riha, sto limani tis Ermionis !

----------


## aegina

Pantofla sti grammi auti akougete periergo, mipws itan topiko apo KOSTA? :Confused:

----------


## TOUKAS

Ontws fainetai periergo, omws thymamai kala to SOLWNAKI pigene Piraia.

----------


## TOUKAS

Den thymamai ti akrivws dromologio ekane to Solwnaki. Pantws, epiane Ermioni kai pigaine Piraia. Bebaiws, kai thymamai ola ta ypoloipa ploia. Malista eiha doulepsei boithos kamarwtos ston Portokali to kalokairi tou 1969 !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ έκανε το δρομολόγιο Πόρο, Υδρα, Ερμιόνη και Σπέτσες. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έπιανε την Αίγινα και τα Μέθανα. Η δρομολόγησή του δεν κράτησε πάνω από 2 χρόνια και θυμάμαι με καιρό λόγω μικρού βυθίσματος μποτζάριζε γερά. Επίσης, όταν έμπαινε στα λιμάνια έπαιζε δυνατά μουσική από τα μεγάφωνα του πλοίου που ήταν και είναι παράδοξο στην ακτοπλοία.

----------


## arsenism

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΟ 1977.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ F/B  ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ ?

----------


## CORFU

To αλλο φερρυ ειναι το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ.Ζ.

----------


## kostas georgakis

file mou to antonios einai ayto poy gyro sto 2003 prosarakse sthn albania kai vouliaxe...ekeino htan kokkino xromo me skales sta plagia moiazei poli m ayto poy yparxei edo...den yparxei tipota giayto to antonios exo mia poli mikri me thn primni toy.an ta katafero tha tin anebaso

----------


## left950

Το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ που προσαραξε στην Αλβανία, ήταν το ίδιο με την φωτο, πουλήθηκε σε Αλβανική εταιρεία και έκανε  -απ' οτι θυμαμαι- Κέρκυρα-Αγ.Σαράντα

----------


## PIANOMAN

Το Αντωνιος απ οτι διαβασα και ειδα σε μια φωτο ειχε δουλεψει και Πειραια-Αιγινα_μεθανα-πορο για λιγο ως "ΣΩΛΩΝΑΚΙ"

----------


## PIANOMAN

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες και ενδιαφερομαι πολυ για την ιστορια αυτης της γραμμης καθως εχω μεγαλωσει κανοντας αυτο το δρομολογιο.Διαβασα και ειδα φωτογραφιες για το ΣΩΛΩΝΑΚΙ και ηθελα να προσθεσω πως το πλοιο αυτο μεταγενεστερα ηταν στη γραμμη ηγουμενιτσα-κερκυρα και το εχω σε φωτογραφια. Ειναι σιγουρα το ιδιο πλοιο. Θα με ενδιεφερε να μαθω ποτε ακριβως και ποιες παντοφλες αρχισαν να δουλευουν στο Σαρωνικο. Επειδη ειμαι νεοτερος, και οι αναμνησεις μου αρχιζουν το 1984, καθε πληροφορια μου ειναι ευπροσδεκτη..

----------


## rjjjh2004

Που ακριβώς είδες φωτογραφίες για το Σολωνάκι να δω κι εγώ;;;

----------


## aegina

Koitakse sto 8ema gia to ANTONIOS  stis pantofles ekei 8a to deis.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εγω ξερω το *Σολωνακι ΙΙ* των _Κοντου-Γκουμα_, το οποιο ναυπηγηθηκε στο Περαμα μεσα δεκαετιας '60. Αυτο ειχε περασει απο το Σαρωνικο?


Οτι θελετε Κυριε!!!  Στο μικρο αυτο φιλμ για την πρωτη Ολυμπιαδα Ελληνικου τραγουδιου υπαρχουν πλανα με το *ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ*!!!

*29/7/1968*

¶ποψη του Παναθηναϊκού Σταδίου, νυχτερινή ώρα, όπου πραγματοποιείται η *1η Διεθνής Ολυμπιάδα Τραγουδιού*. Πλήθος κόσμου, στις κερκίδες του σταδίου, χειροκροτεί τον Καλλιτεχνικό Διευθυντή της Ολυμπιάδας _Γιώργο Οικονομίδ_η που εκφωνεί λόγο. Διαγωνιζόμενοι τραγουδιστές ενώ ερμηνεύουν τα τραγούδια τους. Ο Παττακός απονέμει το πρώτο βραβείο στον διαγωνιζόμενο με το τραγούδι του Βελγίου _Λουί Νεφ_. Ο Γ. Οικονομίδης συγχαίρει δια χειραψίας τον τραγουδιστή. Ο Γ. Οικονομίδης συγχαίρει δια χειραψίας τον δεύτερο νικητή Ιταλό _Τζίμι Φοντάν_α και την τρίτη νικήτρια Βρετανίδα _Kλόντ__ι__α Ρότζερς_, ενώ οι θεατές χειροκροτούν. 



Το επιβατηγό πλοίο «*Σολωνάκι*», στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Συμμετέχοντες στην Ολυμπιάδα καλλιτέχνες, που πραγματοποιούν εκδρομή στον Πόρο, στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου. ¶νδρες και γυναίκες σε παραλία του Πόρου. Σε παραθαλάσσιο κοσμικό κέντρο όπου πραγματοποιείται δεξίωση του Υπουργείου Προεδρίας Κυβερνήσεως προς τιμήν των καλλιτεχνών, οι καλλιτέχνες και παριστάμενοι επίσημοι (ανάμεσα στους οποίους και ο Γ. Οικονομίδης) χορεύουν. Ο Γ. Οικονομίδης και άλλα μέλη της Οργανωτικής Επιτροπής της Ολυμπιάδας απονέμουν τιμητικά διπλώματα στους τραγουδιστές (μεταξύ των οποίων και ο Γιάννης Πουλόπουλος).


Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1201&thid=2628

S1.jpgS2.jpgS3.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα θησαυρός οι ανακαλύψεις σου! Κατ' αρχήν σε δύο φωτογραφίες φαίνεται το ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ του Τρύπου (πλώρη και καθρέφτης της υπερκατασκευής) και επιβεβαιώνεται από τις φωτογραφίες της εξόδου του Πάσχα 1976 αυτό που είχαμε συζητήσει εδώ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=30749&page=16 σχετικά με το αν ο Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος αποσύρθηκε από τον Σαρωνικό το 1972 ή αργότερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιός μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει ποιά είναι η παντοφλα που βλέπουμε στριμωγμένη ανάμεσα στο ΑΙΓΗΝάκι και το ΕΛΛΗ;

saronik1.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ποιός μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει ποιά είναι η παντοφλα που βλέπουμε στριμωγμένη ανάμεσα στο ΑΙΓΗΝάκι και το ΕΛΛΗ;
> 
> saronik1.jpg


Μήπως είναι το Σολωνάκι ΙΙ?

----------


## aegina

Nai auto einai! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μήπως είναι το Σολωνάκι ΙΙ?


Μοιαζει το ιδιο.

Ν


1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω προσθετουμε ενα ενδιαφερον αποκομμα απο την εφημεριδα _Αναγεννησις_ του Πειραιως και Νικαιας της 6ης Δεκεμβριου 1968 που εχει πληρη παρουσιαση των δρομολογιων του φερρυ μπωτ *Σολωνακι ΙΙ*. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν στην δευτερη χρονια του...

19681206 Solonaki II Anagennisis Piraeus.jpg

----------


## aegina

Poly endeiaferon Nikola mou kanei entyposi ta oraria tou dil Spetses-Pirea se ligotero apo 4 kai 30 lepta.Exw pwtisei tous dikous mou an to thimountai kai mou eipan oxi ( egw eimoun vrefos  :Cocksure:  ) me ti taxytita pigene mipws kapoios apo tin Kerkyra mborei na mas pei ?Auto pigene pio grigora apo ton Portokali kai isws apo to Kamelia kai to Neraida...Kai mia aporia :An me tetoia taxytita den ftourise sti grammi tote to allo anoixto? ferry to Martha pou ekane ena feggari dromologeia me poso pigene?Xerw se kapoia tous ekanan ti zoi dyskoli ( vlepe dromologeia ) alla pali touto itan tou Tripou...ti na pw  :Surprised:  .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Poly endeiaferon Nikola mou kanei entyposi ta oraria tou dil Spetses-Pirea se ligotero apo 4 kai 30 lepta.Exw pwtisei tous dikous mou an to thimountai kai mou eipan oxi ( egw eimoun vrefos  ) me ti taxytita pigene mipws kapoios apo tin Kerkyra mborei na mas pei ?Auto pigene pio grigora apo ton Portokali kai isws apo to Kamelia kai to Neraida...Kai mia aporia :An me tetoia taxytita den ftourise sti grammi tote to allo anoixto? ferry to Martha pou ekane ena feggari dromologeia me poso pigene?Xerw se kapoia tous ekanan ti zoi dyskoli ( vlepe dromologeia ) alla pali touto itan tou Tripou...ti na pw  .


Φίλε Αίγινα όλα τα δρομολόγια από Σπέτσες προς Πειραιά σαν τελευταία ένδειξη χρόνου έχουν την αναχώρηση από Αίγινα οπότε πρέπει να προσθέσεις και τον χρόνο Αίγινας Πειραιά για να βγάλεις συνολικό χρόνο ταξιδιού. Η Παρασκευή δείχνει ώρα αναχώρησης από Πειραιά 14:05 και από Σπέτσες 18:15. Με μόνο όμως Πόρο και Ύδρα ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς οι χρόνοι είναι λογικοί. Από την δική μου εμπειρία της Ύδρας τα καράβια που έπιαναν μόνο Πόρο πριν την Ύδρα έκαναν 1,5 ώρα λιγότερο για Ύδρα σε σχέση με τα γαλατάδικα που έπιαναν Αίγινα, Μέθανα και Πόρο ενδιάμεσα. Μία μοναδική φορά που πήγα με το Σολωνάκι στην Ύδρα το τριήμερο της 25ης Μαρτίου του 1968, θυμάμαι ότι με Πόρο μόνο έκανε κάπου λιγότερο από 2,5 ώρες άρα φαίνεται εφικτό το 4,10 ώρες μέχρι την αναχώρηση από Σπέτσες.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εδω προσθετουμε ενα ενδιαφερον αποκομμα απο την εφημεριδα _Αναγεννησις_ του Πειραιως και Νικαιας της 6ης Δεκεμβριου 1968 που εχει πληρη παρουσιαση των δρομολογιων του φερρυ μπωτ *Σολωνακι ΙΙ*. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν στην δευτερη χρονια του...
> 
> 19681206 Solonaki II Anagennisis Piraeus.jpg


  Κατ αρχή φίλε Νίκο πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι μένω κατάπληκτός για το πως βρίσκεις στοιχεία ακόμη και από Δημοτικές-Συνοικιακές εφημερίδες κάποιας εποχής. Επίσης πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι δε θυμόμουν φέρρυ μπωτ να πηγαίνει τόσο μακριά (Λεωνίδιο). Ίσως λόγω ηλικίας αδυνατίζει η μνήμη μου. Νά σαι καλά τόσο εσύ όσο και οι άλλοι φίλοι που μας τα θυμίζουν.

----------


## aegina

File ANNA MARIA ennow oti itan poly pio grigoro apo tis alles pantofles tis grammis , pantws oti sto dromologeio POROS- HYDRA glytoneis 1,5 wres auto to xerw den katalavenw giati den steriwse sti grammi isws o antagonismos na itan megalos ta wraria na epeftan panw stou SARWNIS kai tou PORTOKALI .Endiaferwn pantws tha itan na xerame dromologia tis epoxis.To Martha ti taxytita eixe arage...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> File ANNA MARIA ennow oti itan poly pio grigoro apo tis alles pantofles tis grammis , pantws oti sto dromologeio POROS- HYDRA glytoneis 1,5 wres auto to xerw den katalavenw giati den steriwse sti grammi isws o antagonismos na itan megalos ta wraria na epeftan panw stou SARWNIS kai tou PORTOKALI .Endiaferwn pantws tha itan na xerame dromologia tis epoxis.To Martha ti taxytita eixe arage...


Χωρίς να έχω στοιχεία φίλε Αίγινα πιστεύω και πάω με την μνήμη μου περισσότερο, ότι δεν ήταν αργό. Πιθανολογώ ότι έπιανε 16 μίλια στο ταξίδι. Εκτός από αυτό κανένα ανοικτό φέρρυ δεν εμφανίστηκε μετά τον Πόρο. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Ύδρα δεν κυκλοφορούν αυτοκίνητα όπως και στις Σπέτσες τότε ούτε μηχανάκια υπήρχαν, άρα τα ποστάλια ήταν η λύση που μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν περισσότερους επιβάτες.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Χωρίς να έχω στοιχεία φίλε Αίγινα πιστεύω και πάω με την μνήμη μου περισσότερο, ότι δεν ήταν αργό. Πιθανολογώ ότι έπιανε 16 μίλια στο ταξίδι. Εκτός από αυτό κανένα ανοικτό φέρρυ δεν εμφανίστηκε μετά τον Πόρο. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Ύδρα δεν κυκλοφορούν αυτοκίνητα όπως και στις Σπέτσες τότε ούτε μηχανάκια υπήρχαν, άρα τα ποστάλια ήταν η λύση που μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν περισσότερους επιβάτες.


Φίλε TSS QAM συμφωνώ και εγώ μαζί σου γιατί αυτή την εντύπωση είχα και εγώ αλλά το στοιχείο (δρομολόγια) που παρουσίασε ο φίλος Nicholas είναι αδιάψευστο. Μήπως ήταν δρομολόγιο για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα ??

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε TSS QAM συμφωνώ και εγώ μαζί σου γιατί αυτή την εντύπωση είχα και εγώ αλλά το στοιχείο (δρομολόγια) που παρουσίασε ο φίλος Nicholas είναι αδιάψευστο. Μήπως ήταν δρομολόγιο για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα ??


Το θέμα φίλε Τοξότη είναι αν μπορούσε να καλύψει την διαδρομή Πειραιά-Σπέτσες σε 4,10 (αναχώρηση από Πειραιά 14:05 και από Σπέτσες 18:30 τις Παρακευές σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια του Νικόλα) με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς τον Πόρο και την Ύδρα όπως όντως έκανε όπως θυμάμαι. Το ότι το καράβι έμεινε λίγο στην γραμμή είναι γεγονός.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...An me tetoia taxytita den ftourise sti grammi....





> ...den katalavenw giati den steriwse sti grammi isws o antagonismos na itan megalos...





> ...Το ότι το καράβι έμεινε λίγο στην γραμμή είναι γεγονός.


Το γεγονός ότι το _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΊ ΙΙ_ έμεινε λίγο στη γραμμή, ίσως να έχει μία πολύ απλή εξήγηση, που δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με το αν στέριωσε στην γραμμή ούτε με τον ανταγωνισμό. Το πλοίο όπως γνωρίζουμε πουλήθηκε το _1969_, μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π_, και πιθανότατα ο νέος του πλοιοκτήτης το αγόρασε για να το δρομολογήσει στην γραμμή της Κέρκυρας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο μικρο αυτο φιλμ για την πρωτη Ολυμπιαδα Ελληνικου τραγουδιου υπαρχουν πλανα με το *ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ* !!! http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1201&thid=2628 


> *29/7/1968*
>    ¶ποψη του Παναθηναϊκού Σταδίου, νυχτερινή ώρα, όπου πραγματοποιείται η *1η Διεθνής Ολυμπιάδα Τραγουδιού*. Πλήθος κόσμου, στις κερκίδες του σταδίου, χειροκροτεί τον Καλλιτεχνικό Διευθυντή της Ολυμπιάδας _Γιώργο Οικονομίδ_η  που εκφωνεί λόγο. Διαγωνιζόμενοι τραγουδιστές ενώ ερμηνεύουν τα  τραγούδια τους. Ο Παττακός απονέμει το πρώτο βραβείο στον διαγωνιζόμενο  με το τραγούδι του Βελγίου _Λουί Νεφ_. Ο Γ. Οικονομίδης συγχαίρει δια χειραψίας τον τραγουδιστή. Ο Γ. Οικονομίδης συγχαίρει δια χειραψίας τον δεύτερο νικητή Ιταλό _Τζίμι Φοντάν_α και την τρίτη νικήτρια Βρετανίδα _Kλόντ__ι__α Ρότζερς_, ενώ οι θεατές χειροκροτούν.   
> 
> Το επιβατηγό πλοίο «*Σολωνάκι* ΙΙ», στο  λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Συμμετέχοντες στην Ολυμπιάδα καλλιτέχνες, που  πραγματοποιούν εκδρομή στον Πόρο, στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου.  ¶νδρες και γυναίκες σε παραλία του Πόρου. Σε παραθαλάσσιο κοσμικό κέντρο  όπου πραγματοποιείται δεξίωση του Υπουργείου Προεδρίας Κυβερνήσεως προς  τιμήν των καλλιτεχνών, οι καλλιτέχνες και παριστάμενοι επίσημοι  (ανάμεσα στους οποίους και ο Γ. Οικονομίδης) χορεύουν. Ο Γ. Οικονομίδης  και άλλα μέλη της Οργανωτικής Επιτροπής της Ολυμπιάδας απονέμουν  τιμητικά διπλώματα στους τραγουδιστές (μεταξύ των οποίων και ο Γιάννης  Πουλόπουλος).


 Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

attachment-1.jpgattachment-2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως πάντα απίθανος ο φίλος Νικόλας με τα ιστορικά που βρίσκει και μας παρουσιάζει.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το θέμα φίλε Τοξότη είναι αν μπορούσε να καλύψει την διαδρομή Πειραιά-Σπέτσες σε 4,10 (αναχώρηση από Πειραιά 14:05 και από Σπέτσες 18:30 τις Παρακευές σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια του Νικόλα) με ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς τον Πόρο και την Ύδρα όπως όντως έκανε όπως θυμάμαι. Το ότι το καράβι έμεινε λίγο στην γραμμή είναι γεγονός.


Τι να πω , πιστεύω ότι ίσως υπάρχει τυπογραφικό λάθος. Αν θυμάμαι καλά , γιατί έχω χρόνια να ταξιδέψω προς τα εκεί , τα ιπτάμενα έκαναν περίπου 03:00, 03:15 την Ερμιόνη και 04:00 το Πόρτο Χέλι. Δε μπορεί λοιπόν για μένα η παντόφλα και μάλιστα εκείνης της εποχής , να κάνει τον ίδιο χρόνο για Σπέτσες. Ίσως να κάνω λάθος συλλογισμό βέβαια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Τι να πω , πιστεύω ότι ίσως υπάρχει τυπογραφικό λάθος. Αν θυμάμαι καλά , γιατί έχω χρόνια να ταξιδέψω προς τα εκεί , τα ιπτάμενα έκαναν περίπου 03:00, 03:15 την Ερμιόνη και 04:00 το Πόρτο Χέλι. Δε μπορεί λοιπόν για μένα η παντόφλα και μάλιστα εκείνης της εποχής , να κάνει τον ίδιο χρόνο για Σπέτσες. Ίσως να κάνω λάθος συλλογισμό βέβαια.


Το ιπτάμενο κάνει 1.30 μέσω Πόρου για Ύδρα (κατευθείαν 1,20) και 2,00-2,10 ώρες Σπέτσες. Μιλάω βέβαια για τα ιπτάμενα δελφίνια που δεν μπορεί να γίνει μείωση ταχύτητας για οικονομία.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το ιπτάμενο κάνει 1.30 μέσω Πόρου για Ύδρα (κατευθείαν 1,20) και 2,00-2,10 ώρες Σπέτσες. Μιλάω βέβαια για τα ιπτάμενα δελφίνια που δεν μπορεί να γίνει μείωση ταχύτητας για οικονομία.


Δε ξέρω τι να πω , μου έχει μείνει η εντύπωση ότι αυτούς τους χρόνους έκαναν παλαιότερα τα ιπτάμενα και το λέω αυτό επειδή κάποτε τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε για να πάμε σε κάτι φίλους στη Ερμιόνη ( το δρομολόγιο ήταν Πόρος-Ύδρα-Ερμιόνη...).Επίσης θυμάμαι ότι έκαναν 01:15 για Πόρο σε σχέση με τις 02:15 του κανονικού. Τέλος ψάχνοντας βρήκα σε μια ιστοσελίδα τα παρακάτω 
*Τρόποι για να φτάσετε είναι οι εξής :*..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .....................................

  3.Μέσω θαλάσσης 

  Μέ πλοίο :Η μοναδική εταιρεία που προσεγγίζει τον λιμένα του Πόρτο Χελίου είναι η Hellenic seaways ,όπου και εκτελεί δρομολόγια από και προς τον Πειραιά .
  …………………………………………………………………………………………..
  Χρόνος διαδρομής 2.30-4 ώρες ανάλογα πόσα λιμάνια προσεγγίζει (Ερμιόνη- Πόρος )


http://portoheli.wordpress.com/%CF%87%CE%AC%CF%81%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%B4%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%BF%CE%BB%CF%8C%CE%B3%C  E%B9%CE%B1/

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δε ξέρω τι να πω , μου έχει μείνει η εντύπωση ότι αυτούς τους χρόνους έκαναν παλαιότερα τα ιπτάμενα και το λέω αυτό επειδή κάποτε τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε για να πάμε σε κάτι φίλους στη Ερμιόνη ( το δρομολόγιο ήταν Πόρος-Ύδρα-Ερμιόνη...).Επίσης θυμάμαι ότι έκαναν 01:15 για Πόρο σε σχέση με τις 02:15 του κανονικού. Τέλος ψάχνοντας βρήκα σε μια ιστοσελίδα τα παρακάτω 
> *Τρόποι για να φτάσετε είναι οι εξής :*
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .....................................
> 
> 3.Μέσω θαλάσσης 
> 
> Μέ πλοίο :Η μοναδική εταιρεία που προσεγγίζει τον λιμένα του Πόρτο Χελίου είναι η Hellenic seaways ,όπου και εκτελεί δρομολόγια από και προς τον Πειραιά .
> …………………………………………………………………………………………..
> ...


Και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι να πω φίλε Τοξότη. Πάντως και τώρα που πηγαίνω στην Ύδρα με ιπτάμενο (όχι το Cat που πήγαινε με μειωμένη ταχύτητα) την ώρα που γράφω παραπάνω κάνω +-10 λεπτά ανάλογα με την κίνηση στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η διαδρομή για Σπέτσες από εκεί χωρίς Ερμιόνη ενδιάμεσα είναι ακόμη 35 λεπτά.

----------


## aegina

An doume ta oraria kala tha doume oti :Apo SPETSES 15:00 kai AIGINA 19:00 mexri PIREA dil +1:15 akoma diladi 5 wres kai 15΄lepta pou xwris tin YDRA einai poly nomizw .Me to MARIA ( EYTHXIA ) apo AIGINA pros SPETSES exw kanei 3 wres kai 50 lepta kai me to KAMELIA peripou to idio . An omws doume kapoies alles meres fainetai oti kanei ligotero.Isws na elpizan oti me merika kateutheian dromologia tha eixan kerdos mias kai oi dromoi tote itan " kapws " pros Ermioni kai Galata.Kati akoma :Simera apo AIGINA pros PORO diarkei 1:15 -1:20 peripou.Mono to DELFINI EXPRESS kai to MANIA ekanan ligotero 1 wra.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ShipSpotting.com

© Robert J Smith

Το _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1967_ στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας από την τεχνική εταιρεία Κουλμάνης - Σιμόπουλος, με αριθμό νηολογίου *Ν.Π. 2834* και αριθμό *ΙΜΟ 6719677*. Δούλεψε στον Αργοσαρωνικό (σε λιμάνια που εκτενώς έχουν αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενα ποστ) για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, μιας και το 1968 (ίσως αρχές 1969) πουλήθηκε στην Κέρκυρα και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π_. Στη γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας παρέμεινε μέχρι και την συμπλήρωση της 35ετίας του, και τον Νοέμβριο του 2002 πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία Αλβανικών συμφερόντων.

Με νέο όνομα το _ANTONIO_ και με Αλβανική σημαία δούλεψε για τα επόμενα δύο περίπου χρόνια σε ταξίδια ανάμεσα Αλβανίας και Κέρκυρας. Τον Αύγουστο του 2004 μένοντας ακυβέρνητο λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης προσέκρουσε σε βράχια και ημιβυθίστηκε.




> file mou to antonios einai ayto poy gyro sto 2003 prosarakse sthn albania kai vouliaxe...





> Το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ που προσαραξε στην Αλβανία, ήταν το  ίδιο με την φωτο, πουλήθηκε σε Αλβανική εταιρεία και έκανε  -απ' οτι  θυμαμαι- Κέρκυρα-Αγ.Σαράντα


Από εκεί και πέρα η συνέχεια του πλοίου παραμένει άγνωστη. Οι περισσότερες πληροφορίες - πηγές λένε ότι μετά κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα βυθίστηκε (εντελώς) στο ίδιο περίπου σημείο όπου είχε εγκαταλειφθεί, ενώ κάποιες άλλες ότι διαλύθηκε επιτόπου. 

Δέκα χρόνια μετά αυτό το ατύχημα, ένα καινούργιο στοιχείο το οποίο τυχαία ανακάλυψα χθες σε μία "περιήγηση" μου στις βάσεις δεδομένων, είναι ότι πιθανόν το πλοίο να είχε διασωθεί μετά από εκείνο το άτυχο περιστατικό, και να είχε συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει είτε στην Αλβανία είτε και σε κάποια άλλη χώρα. Το equasis ενώ μέχρι πριν τρία περίπου χρόνια το παρουσίαζε ακόμα ως ενεργό, στην τελευταία του ενημέρωση (Last update : 13/11/2013) αναφέρει ότι διαλύθηκε τον Αύγουστο του 2012 : _"Status of ship : Broken Up (since 01/08/2012)"_.

----------


## aegina

Το φερυ στη φωτο δεν ειναι το ΣΩΛΟΝΑΚΙ του Σαρωνικου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το φερυ στη φωτο δεν ειναι το ΣΩΛΟΝΑΚΙ του Σαρωνικου.


Εξαρτάται πως το βλέπει κανείς, και το τι εννοεί. Διότι όπως _έχουμε πει εδώ_ εκτός από το _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ είχαν υπάρξει και τα _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ_ (σκέτο) και _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙΙ_, αμφότερα επίσης παντόφλες όπως το _ΙΙ_.

Σε _αυτή τη φωτό_ πάντως από το shipspotting απεικονίζεται _πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας_ το _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π_, πρώην _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ του Αργοσαρωνικού, που έχουμε δει και σε _αυτή την φωτό_ από την Κέρκυρα (προ μετασκευής) αλλά και στα διάφορα ασπρόμαυρα screenshots που έχει παραθέσει ο κ. Πέππας στο παρόν θέμα σε παλαιότερα ποστ.

Επίσης, είναι πολύ εύκολο να δεις κάτω από την φωτό του πλοίου στο shipspotting, στο πλαίσιο που αναγράφει ως επικεφαλίδα "Vessel Identification" και τα δύο ονόματα που είχε το πλοίο, _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ και _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π_.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε aegina ειναι το πρωην ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ  ΙΙ,  οι οποιες διαφορες που υπαρχουν απο την αρχικη του μορφη ειναι αποτελεσμα  μετασκευων που υπεστη _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φωτογραφια του Peter Stafford   με το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π. εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1969  στην γραμμη Κερκυρα - Ηγουμενιτσα 

_Antonios Corfu-  Igoumenitsa  1969 Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mιας και το θέμα ζεστάθηκε να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία του ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π. από το φίλο καραβολάτρη Peter Davey. Πίσω του μια από τις Χρυσές Άμμους του Πολέμη.

Antonios P.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια φιλε Ellinis!!!
...και συγκεκριμενα το EPIRUS 3   _

----------


## aegina

Σωστα το ιδιο ειναι οι μετατροπες το εκαναν τερας ομορφιας...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην παρακάτω δημοσίευση - διαφήμιση που είχε προ καιρού ανεβάσει ο κ. Πέππας στο θέμα _"__Παλιά Ε/Γ Σαρωνικού"_,

19680331 Solonaki Vima.jpg

διαβάζουμε το εξής ενδιαφέρον κείμενο : "ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΕΣΤΕΡΟΝ ΜΕ ΝΕΑΣ ΡΙΖΙΚΑΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙΣ, ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΟΣ 17 ΜΙΛ. ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΥ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΕΙΑΣ".

Έχοντας ως δεδομένα ότι αυτή η καταχώρηση είχε γίνει την _31η Μαρτίου 1968_, και το πλοίο ήταν κατασκευής μόλις του _1967_, τι είδους "ΡΙΖΙΚΕΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙΣ" να είχαν γίνει στο νεότευκτο τότε -το πολύ ενός χρόνου- πλοίο και για ποιό λόγο, και γιατί άραγε είχε συμπεριληφθεί αυτό το "ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΥ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΕΙΑΣ" ??? Να είχε αντιμετωπίσει κάποια προβλήματα το πλοίο όταν πρωτοδρομολογήθηκε τα οποία διορθώθηκαν στην πρώτη "χειμωνιάτικη ακινησία του", ή άραγε αυτή η διαφήμιση να αφορούσε απλά την σύγκριση του με άλλα πλοία του Σαρωνικού εκείνης της εποχής ???

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στην παρακάτω δημοσίευση - διαφήμιση που είχε προ καιρού ανεβάσει ο κ. Πέππας στο θέμα _"__Παλιά Ε/Γ Σαρωνικού"_,
> 
> 19680331 Solonaki Vima.jpg
> 
> διαβάζουμε το εξής ενδιαφέρον κείμενο : "ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΕΣΤΕΡΟΝ ΜΕ ΝΕΑΣ ΡΙΖΙΚΑΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙΣ, ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΟΣ 17 ΜΙΛ. ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΥ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΕΙΑΣ".
> 
> Έχοντας ως δεδομένα ότι αυτή η καταχώρηση είχε γίνει την _31η Μαρτίου 1968_, και το πλοίο ήταν κατασκευής μόλις του _1967_, τι είδους "ΡΙΖΙΚΕΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙΣ" να είχαν γίνει στο νεότευκτο τότε -το πολύ ενός χρόνου- πλοίο και για ποιό λόγο, και γιατί άραγε είχε συμπεριληφθεί αυτό το "ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΥ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΕΙΑΣ" ??? Να είχε αντιμετωπίσει κάποια προβλήματα το πλοίο όταν πρωτοδρομολογήθηκε τα οποία διορθώθηκαν στην πρώτη "χειμωνιάτικη ακινησία του", ή άραγε αυτή η διαφήμιση να αφορούσε απλά την σύγκριση του με άλλα πλοία του Σαρωνικού εκείνης της εποχής ???


Το Σολωνάκι ΙΙ φίλε Espresso Venezia πρωτοδρομολογήθηκε τον Μάρτιο του 1968 (ήμουν επιβάτης του στις 23 Μαρτίου για το τριήμερο της 25ης Μαρτίου), και επειδή έκανε μακρύ δρομολόγιο μέχρι τις Σπέτσες μάλλον λόγω της έκθεσής του σε ανοικτή θάλασσα (μη ξεχνάμε ότι έκανε και δρομολόγια κατευθείαν Πειραιά-Πόρο βορείως της Αίγινας από την Αγία Μαρίνα χωρίς να περνάει από τα στενά του Πόρου) θεώρησαν σκόπιμο να καθησυχάσουν τους επιβάτες ότι παρόλο που το καράβι είναι ¨παντόφλα¨έχει καλή ευστάθεια και μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί τα κλασσικά ποστάλια της γραμμής. Πάντως, στο ταξίδι αυτό που έκανα, είχε καιρό 5-6 μποφόρ και το καράβι σε διαβεβαιώ μποτζάριζε πολύ στο κομμάτι Αγία Μαρίνα-Τσελεβίνια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και τις ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες φίλτατε _TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA_.

----------


## aegina

Δηλαδη το ΣΩΛΟΝΑΚΙ και το ΜΑΡΘΑ ηταν την ιδια εποχη στη γραμμη ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1967_ στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας από την τεχνική εταιρεία Κουλμάνης - Σιμόπουλος, με αριθμό νηολογίου *Ν.Π. 2834* και αριθμό *ΙΜΟ 6719677*. Δούλεψε στον Αργοσαρωνικό (σε λιμάνια που εκτενώς έχουν αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενα ποστ) για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, μιας και το 1968 (ίσως αρχές 1969) πουλήθηκε στην Κέρκυρα και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π_. Στη γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας παρέμεινε μέχρι και την συμπλήρωση της 35ετίας του, και τον Νοέμβριο του 2002 πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία Αλβανικών συμφερόντων.
> 
> Με νέο όνομα το _ANTONIO_ και με Αλβανική σημαία δούλεψε για τα επόμενα δύο περίπου χρόνια σε ταξίδια ανάμεσα Αλβανίας και Κέρκυρας. Τον Αύγουστο του 2004 μένοντας ακυβέρνητο λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης προσέκρουσε σε βράχια και ημιβυθίστηκε.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα η συνέχεια του πλοίου παραμένει άγνωστη. Οι περισσότερες πληροφορίες - πηγές λένε ότι μετά κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα βυθίστηκε (εντελώς) στο ίδιο περίπου σημείο όπου είχε εγκαταλειφθεί, ενώ κάποιες άλλες ότι διαλύθηκε επιτόπου.


Κατά το παρελθόν, στο παρόν θέμα, έχουμε αναφερθεί πολλές φορές στην πρόσκρουση - προσάραξη - ημιβύθιση του πλοίου σε βράχια μετά από ακυβερνησία λόγω σταματήματος των μηχανών, είτε από εκδήλωση πυρκαγιάς στο μηχανοστάσιο είτε από κακή συντήρηση τους.

Ήταν Κυριακή _22 Αυγούστου 2004_ όταν το πλοίο (το οποίο με την συμπλήρωση 35ετίας είχε πουληθεί στην εταιρεία Αλβανικών συμφερόντων _Finikas Lines_) υπό Αλβανική σημαία είχε προσκρούσει και προσαράξει σε βράχια στα στενά Κέρκυρας - Αλβανίας, σε δρομολόγιο από Αγίους Σαράντα προς την Κέρκυρα. Μετέφερε σε εκείνο το ταξίδι 95 επιβάτες (οι οποίοι διεσώθησαν όλοι μαζί με το πλήρωμα) και 8 οχήματα. Μέχρι σήμερα οι πληροφορίες που διαθέταμε ανάφεραν το πλοίο με το όνομα _ΑΝΤΟΝΙΟ_ (όπως έχουμε ξανααναφέρει) και δυστυχώς επίσης μέχρι σήμερα η μοναδική διαθέσιμη φωτό από το ατύχημα ήταν τραβηγμένη από πολύ μακριά, έδειχνε το πλοίο από πρύμα και η ανάλυση της ήταν τόσο τραγικά μικρή σαν να έβλεπες ένα γραμματόσημο σε φυσικό μέγεθος.

Οι φωτοδιαδικτυακές όμως αναζητήσεις καλά κρατούν (δόξα τω θεώ !!!) και ανά καιρούς αποφέρουν πολύτιμα - εκπληκτικά - απρόσμενα αποτελέσματα. _Δώδεκα_ λοιπόν ολάκερα χρόνια μετά το τέλος του πλοίου στα βράχια της Αλβανίας, ας δούμε _για πρώτη φορά_ δύο εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες από το _alamy.com_. To πάλαι ποτέ _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ "σκαρφαλωμένο" στα βράχια, και όχι με το όνομα _ΑΝΤΟΝΙΟ_, αλλά το _ΑΝΤΟΝΙΟΣ Κ_. 

Πηγή : alamy.com
01.jpg___02.jpg
_Comment :
22nd August 2004 - A ferry boat traveling from Saranda to the Greek Island of Korfu, carrying 95 passangers and eight cars crashed against the shore some minutes after leaving the port of Saranda, Albania on Sunday, 22 August 2004. All passangers were evacuated._

Όπως βλέπουμε λοιπόν, όταν το αγόρασαν οι Αλβανοί, απλά στην πλώρη όπου το ελληνικό του όνομα ήταν γραμμένο στα Λατινικά, δηλαδή ANTONIOS P, άλλαξαν το τελευταίο γράμμα σε Κ. Κάτι που κάνανε και με το όνομα στον καθρέφτη, αλλά εκεί ενώ σβήσανε την γραμμούλα κάτω από το ωμέγα (Ω) για να διαβάζεται ως Ο, αφήσανε Ελληνικό το τελικό Σ (_εδώ σύγκριση_).

----------


## CORFU

Πριν χρόνια και πριν την μετασκευή του 
image.jpg
πηγή

----------


## pantelis2009

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε Βαγγέλη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίστευτη φωτό φίλε CORFU, διαμαντάκι !!! Επίτρεψε μου όμως να συνεχίσω τον σχολιασμό της _ΕΔΩ_.

----------


## npapad

> ShipSpotting.com
> 
> © Robert J Smith
> 
> Το _ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1967_ στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας από την τεχνική εταιρεία Κουλμάνης - Σιμόπουλος, με αριθμό νηολογίου *Ν.Π. 2834* και αριθμό *ΙΜΟ 6719677*. Δούλεψε στον Αργοσαρωνικό (σε λιμάνια που εκτενώς έχουν αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενα ποστ) για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, μιας και το 1968 (ίσως αρχές 1969) πουλήθηκε στην Κέρκυρα και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π_. Στη γραμμή Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας παρέμεινε μέχρι και την συμπλήρωση της 35ετίας του, και τον Νοέμβριο του 2002 πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία Αλβανικών συμφερόντων.
> 
> Με νέο όνομα το _ANTONIO_ και με Αλβανική σημαία δούλεψε για τα επόμενα δύο περίπου χρόνια σε ταξίδια ανάμεσα Αλβανίας και Κέρκυρας. Τον Αύγουστο του 2004 μένοντας ακυβέρνητο λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης προσέκρουσε σε βράχια και ημιβυθίστηκε.
> 
> 
> ...


Μερικές ακόμα πληροφορίες για το ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Π./ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ από τον Lloyds Register 1979-80.
ΔΔΣ SV3286, διαστάσεις 65,99 Χ 13,42 μέτρα, 2 Γερμανικές μηχανές ντίζελ, τετράχρονες, οκτακύλινδρες, 1460 BHP, κατασκευής ATLAS-MAK Maschinenbau Kiel που του έδιναν ταχύτητα 15 κόμβων.
Ιδιοκτήτης το 1979-80 : Δήμος Πιτούλης και Σια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η εκτεταμένη μετασκευή που είχε δεχθεί το πλοίο μόνο στην υπερκατασκευή του (οι διαστάσεις του είχαν παραμείνει οι αρχικές), είχε πραγματοποιηθεί από την εταιρεία ERGOSHIP του κ. Ιωσήφ Σαβιολάκη το _1992_ στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αντώνιος Π όπως ανέβηκε στο site " Τα πλοία της Ηγουμενίτσας" με λεζάντα  Ο γρήγορος ANTONIOS P. Η πηγή αναφέρεται.

ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ-Π-01-Ο-γρήγορος-ANTONIOS-P..jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη εικόνα, σαφέστατα screenshot από ταινία - βίντεο. Διακρίνεται βέβαια δίπλα του και το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ.

Αυτό που παρατηρώ, και το έχω δει σχεδόν σε όλες τις παντόφλες εκείνης της εποχής, ήταν η συνήθεια ο χώρος του γκαράζ να είναι βαμμένος σε ένα πράσινο - λαδί χρώμα.

----------

